#  Alternativmedizin >   Feigwarzen entfernen >

## katzograph

Damit der eine oder die andere über Ostern noch ein bißchen was zum Aufregen hat, hier ein Uraltrezept zur Entfernung von Stielwarzen aus der Hexenküche : 
Wenn Stielwarzen Bäume wären, so würde man sie als Flachwurzler bezeichnen, da sie im Untergrund wie Nadelbäume nur flach befestigt sind und so leicht wie Nadelbäume vom Sturm aus der Erde geholt werden, so leicht lassen sich die Stielwarzen aus der Haut ziehen. Man fasst mit zwei Fingern sehr fest die Stielwarze
(auch gerne mit den Fingernägeln) und mit zwei Fingern der anderen Hand drückt man links und rechts von der Stielwarze die Haut nach unten. Dann reißt man mit einem kurzen, kräftigen und schnellen Ruck die Stielwarze heraus. Sollte ein Blutstropfen austreten, kann man den mit einem sauberen Tuch oder einem frischen Wattepad abwischen. An dieser Stelle wächst erfahrungsgemäß nie wieder eine Stielwarze. Das feste Anfassen der Stielwarze und auch das Ausreißen ziept natürlich ein wenig, ist aber durchaus aushaltbar. Je schneller es geht, destoweniger Schmerz ist zu fühlen. Sehr kleine Stielwarzen lassen sich natürlich schwer bis gar nicht greifen, muß man warten bis sie größer sind. Große Stielwarzen, so etwa ab drei mm Länge, sind so nicht mehr zu entfernen. Die Schmerzen wären dann doch nur noch von Fakiren auszuhalten. Aber alles was dazwischen liegt kann so leicht und unkompliziert entfernt werden. Je fester der Untergrund ist, z.B. dort wo dicht unter der Haut Knochen liegen, desto einfacher das Ausreißen. Je weicher das Umfeld, desto mehr aua. *Für Bluter und Macomarpatienten nicht empfehlenswert.*
Ach ja, pro Sitzung sollten nicht mehr als acht Stielwarzen entfernt werden, sonst passiert etwas ganz schlimmes, aber ich habe vergessen, was.  
Nun ziept mal schön 
Gruß
katzograph 
Ich kannte diese Stielwarzen, die eigentlich gar keine Warzen sind, sondern Hautläppchen, unter dem Namen Feigwarzen. Das ist falsch. Feigwarzen sind so   *n i c h t*  zu entfernen.    :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:   
Ich bitte alle Leser für diesen Irrtum um Entschuldigung. 
Gruß
katzograph     :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Weitere sichere (!) Hilfsmittel gegen Feigwarzen:   

> Mittel gegen Warzen. Mach an einem Faden so viele Knöpfe als du Warzen hast und wirf ihn hinter dich oder vergrab ihn im Miste oder unter einer Dachrinne und die Warzen falle ab sobald er faul 
> Will man Warzen verteiben so umziehe man jede dreimal mit der Spitze eines Gerstenkorns uns setzte dieses dann in die Erde! 
> Wenn man die Warzen von einem anderen zählen lässt so wird man davon befreit und der Zähler bekommt sie. 
> Warzen verteibt man mit Regenwasser das auf Kuhfladen liegt (klingt nach Homoöpathie) 
> Auszug aus dem Buch Sitten, Bräuche und Meinungen des Tiroler Volkes von Ignaz Vinzenz Zingerle klick mich

 Bitte keine Warzen selber ausreißen! Warzen Entfernung bitte nur vom Fachmann/ frau machen lassen!

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
sind ja entzückende Rezepte, die Du da ausgegraben hast. Sind aber wohl inzwischen ein bißchen überholt. Mit dem Rat, Warzen nur von Fachkräften entfernen zu lassen, liegst Du mal wieder völlig richtig. Mit Ausnahme der Stielwarzen, das geht auch gut so wie ich es beschrieben habe. Wer ganz sicher gehen will, kann natürlich auch einen Arzt darum bitten. Mit einer örtlichen Betäubung sind dann vielleicht auch die größeren Exemplare entfernbar. Soweit ich weiß (das schließt einen Irrtum mit ein) 
gibt es ansonsten noch kein zuverlässiges Mittel gegen Stielwarzen. Schneiden und Verätzen hilft nur vorübergehend, da wachsen die Biester nach. Beim Raußreißen, von mir aus auch gerne vom Arzt, wächst nichts nach, es bleibt nicht einmal eine Narbe.
Bevor Du jetzt Dir die Mühe machst, noch ein paar Gegenargumente zu finden, solltest Du das erst einmal ausprobieren oder dabei zusehen. Sollte es nicht funktionieren, werde ich meinen Artikel selbst löschen. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
in diesem Falle hattest Du vollumfänglich recht. Feigwarzen sollten nicht selbst entfernt werden. Ich habe die Warzenarten verwechselt. Sorry. 
Gruß 
katzograph

----------

